# What Arminian Authors Do You Respect The Most?



## Learner (Jul 21, 2004)

A.W.Tozer comes to mind first.How about the rest of you?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 21, 2004)

That's a hard question. Should I respect them?

I guess for sheer volume of work, and for hymns, I would see the Wesleys as important. Some of the theology in their hymns is absolutely excellent, though they often missed what they wrote.
Maybe Lenski as well as a Greek "scholar" of sorts.


----------



## Ianterrell (Jul 21, 2004)

Do 4-point Calvinsts count? Amyraldians? If Amyraldians count then the list will be pretty long.

But I think you guys covered all the helpful Arminians already. Well, Ray Comfort has been good to me...I guess.


----------



## Craig (Jul 21, 2004)

Dead ones....well, dead ones that were really saved...now that they're dead, they're Reformed :tomb:  

The others are...well:
:flaming: :tomb:


----------



## turmeric (Jul 21, 2004)

C.S.Lewis is far and away my favorite Arminian! Arminius himself wrote copiously though I have never read his stuff, it's supposedly not as bad as his followers got. Can't remember the name of the guy, but there was a biography written on Arminius by someone from a Nazarene seminary.
I find the providences of God in the life of Arminius interesting-he was the only one of his large family to survive the Spanish invasion of his town and became an orphan in the charge of the burghers of Amsterdam. They decided he would be a minister and sent him to seminary in Geneva.


----------



## Learner (Jul 23, 2004)

I am surprised that more of you did not list some respected Arminians.There are,and have been, many to whom we should be appreciative.
How about:Walter Kaiser,G.Campbell Morgan,Ravi Zacharias,I.Howard Marshall,Page Patterson,Milliard Erickson and Dave Dockery for starters?
Now I know that some of them lean in a Calvinistic direction at times but are not really Reformed.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 23, 2004)

I do enjoy reading Tozer and Lewis. Don't always agree, but I enjoy their stuff. I also got my hands on a one volume abridged version of Wesely's Journals and loved it. They may have some theology backwards, but they still have a love for the Lord that shines through. 

Bryan
SDG


----------



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Jul 23, 2004)

Ray Comfort and Adrian Rogers come to mind.


----------



## voided user1 (Aug 14, 2004)

Tozer, Lewis, Wesleys, etc.

Ultimately, how can you respect someone who has ultimately never considered or worse rejected the doctrines you hold dear? At the same time, I realize they are men like me but that's an issue for me. I believe what I believe for good reason, and live fully in that world.


----------

